# Gigabyte Superb 550P GE-P450P-C2 Power Supply



## Knight2A4 (May 13, 2013)

Was thinking to upgrade from my currently used Intex smart 450 watt to something better was looking some thing around 2500 Rs firstly i was thinking *Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU* which is around for *2498 Rs * on flipkart while i was searching for an power supply unit that can provide upto 500 watts so i would not have to change in near future when i upgrade I found *Gigabyte Superb 550P GE-P450P-C2 Power Supply * On *techshop.in* for about *2647 Rs*. But i have not heard of gigabyte PSU so just wanted to ask if any one of you have experience with a gigabyte PSU is it worth the buy ..........I did check gigabyte site & it there alright 

**uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2794#sp


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

Superb 550P is not a goo choice .. get *Antec VP450P* or Seasonic SS-400BT Eco / Corsair CX 430v2.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

Get Antec VP450 or cx430V (if available). Else, Seasonic S12II 430W is the only option.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2013)

^not CX430V2.. too many RMA calls of recent..

get the VP450..

or Seasonic S12II 430W


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2013)

I remember digit mag recommending that exact same PSU in one of the issues (maybe pre dec 2012)
Anyways, this, and Gigabyte PoweROck 550 (available at ebay) can be considered alternatives to Antec and Corsair, IF and only IF we can find some reviews of it ..
Unfortunately, ive searched everywhere and no one has bothered to post a review lol


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2013)

^always better to stick with the reputed brands


----------



## The Incinerator (May 14, 2013)

Go with Antec ,Seasonic or Cooler Master *GX* series.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for your reply guy's will skip this one .........


----------

